# Dental: Open vs Closed Fracture of Tooth



## enascimento (Aug 12, 2016)

Can someone please explain the difference between Open vs Closed Fracture of a Tooth? 

I am looking for an overall answer but my example for today is...

"front incisors broken to the gum-line with caries"

Thanks in advance!


----------

